# Wyoming wolf hunt pics



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

These two were killed shortly after the Wyoming season opened near Daniel, Wyo. Not quite the "smaller" wolves they say were introduced!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saweet, how do you hunt them? What kind of gun?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i thought you said wolves, but they are like bears!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Outside of the recovery zone they are listed as a predator so you can hunt them like a coyote so pretty much however you want. In that area there are so many of them that you can basically go hunt the elk wintering grounds and find them. I dont think you would have any problem killing one with a 243.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice Work, I gotta try that!


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

good. There are too many of them. Nice sleds, too.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

wyogoose said:


> These two were killed shortly after the Wyoming season opened near Daniel, Wyo. Not quite the "smaller" wolves they say were introduced!!


Are you in the pic or friends of your's???


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

i can't believe how big those things are...they look like monsters. is that the typical size?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That is crazy how big they are! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Look like horses!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy $hit! Thanks for taking out those big sons a guns. Where exactactly were you in Wyoming?I gotta go get me one now.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Daniel is a little south of Jackson, varmit b gone


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Man i need to breed my pup to a wolf then i would have a cattail buster!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Saweet, how do you hunt them? What kind of gun?


The size of those things? Knowing how a 40lb coyote can react I'd use a 50 cal at about 1000 yards. I have always seen them on wildlife shows but it really puts their size into perspective next to a person. Nice job!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive seen wolves in Northern MN a few times and they weren't nearly that big. Holy.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this for real or are you just pulling our legs?

It shocks me that people can shoot wolves this quickly after being removed from the federal endangered species list at the end of March this year.

In the great lake states, there's all kinds of lawsuits going just for having them delisted...let alone having a hunting season on them.

I saw this article on it,
http://www.casperstartribune.net/articl ... 02fdf2.txt

There's this in it,


> As of March 28, wolves living outside of the designated northwest region will be considered predators, and managed similarly to the way coyotes and mountain lions are.


But also this stating the rules have to go before the commission in July,


> The Wyoming Game and Fish department plans on bringing wolf hunting and trapping regulations before the commission in July, Game and Fish official Scott Talbott said.


...so I couldn't tell if they were saying it's legal yet or not???

I'm not saying it's not possible (I hope it is). It just seems crazy for it to happen that quick after seeing all the red-tape in the great lake states.

BTW, those things are HUGE!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How did they taste? :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I hate to be the photo police, but they're not Wyo wolves and not taken in 2008.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

This is not my pic. It is from guy my father in law knows. Keep in mind that since the listing passed wolves in Wyoming are under duel classification. This means that know tags have been issued for them yet but that only applies to wolves inside the recovery zone. Wolves outside the zone are considered a predator and can be shot on site with no license. That was the deal with these. They were killed on an elk winter ground north west of Daniel.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

If these were shot in 2008 I should get the Nobel prize for email timetravel, considering I got these photos in an email about 18 months ago. But hey, if your F-I-L knows a guy...I must be mistaken.

There has been a bunch big dogs shot since delisting. I would LOVE to have a pelt for the hunting lodge (for someday in the future when I have a hunting lodge), especially a black color phase. I'm not optimistic that MT will get a season while I'm still a resident (alot of money and lawyers behind the bunny's), so I may have to do a Canadian caribou hunt where a wolf may be taken.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Northern MN they get shot. I know I am going to get beat on for that one but I have a buddy that lives on the ND Canada border and the Game and fish shoots them. There are so many around that they can't even let animals out of there house.

In WYO. the farmers shoot them all the time also. Some may not always be known because they are good at keeping it hush hush.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm with you hunt4p&y, they get shot all the time, most of the time they are hush hush about. When I went to the International Wolf Center in Ely last year and they have found shot wolves. I cannot wait until there is a season on them, so I can get one.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

In northern minnesota they call them hush puppies and shoot the shizit out of them. I have buddies up in a area where the sheriff even contacts guys to let them know where they are at. I have seen quite a few wolves up on our hunting land in the pembina gorge also.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I have seen quite a few wolves up on our hunting land in the pembina gorge also.


Damn....Pembina has got everything!!!!! 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Maverick said:


> > I have seen quite a few wolves up on our hunting land in the pembina gorge also.
> 
> 
> Damn....Pembina has got everything!!!!! 8)


I wonder if they will have an effect of the Pheasants? Maybe they will go on the endagered species list??


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> Ive seen wolves in Northern MN a few times and they weren't nearly that big. Holy.


Not to be like h2oflwr but the wolves in minesota are a different breed of wolf than the wolves ot in Montana. I believe the wolves in MN are brush wolves and MT wolves are Timber wolves. I pretty sure this is right but i could be wrong.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think alot of it has to do with what they eat also. I may be wrong but I know the wolves out west have it pretty good as far as high class meals!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Either way, those things are fricking monsters! I had no clue they got that big.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://wolves.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/ ... wsuit-day/

Did a little digging on recent WY wolf hunting and found this site. The photos are graphic, Sorry to those who are offended. I think you will see that these (confirmed) WY wolves are a little more realistic in size.

Google "international wolf center" if you want factual info on wolves

Bob


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Large munsterlander1 Posted: Mon Apr 28, 2008 6:39 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

USAlx50 wrote: 
Ive seen wolves in Northern MN a few times and they weren't nearly that big. Holy.

Not to be like h2oflwr but the wolves in minesota are a different breed of wolf than the wolves ot in Montana. I believe the wolves in MN are brush wolves and MT wolves are Timber wolves. I pretty sure this is right but i could be wrong.

Not trying to be an a$$, but the ones in northern mn I am almost positive are timber wolves.

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/mammals/wolves/index.html

Again I am not trying to be an a$$.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes the ones in wyoming do look alot bigger. I think its the diet difference.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey no problem now i know, i was just to lazy to do the research my info was second hand.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen wolves in Northern MN a few times and they weren't nearly that big. Holy.
> ...


Im pretty 100% positive there are timbers in Minnesota. My parents have a place in Emily and while snowmobiling this winter there were more wolf tracks then deer...

My dad and I found 4 of these in one weekend on our land.


Prints were as big as my glove


If you can see it, those tracks are ONLY wolf tracks, NO deer


I personally took these pictures by the way... During the last 2 years deer hunting there has been a significant decline in the numbers of deer in our area and more wolf sightings then there has ever been... coincidence?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't they call Coyotes Brush Wolves?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Don't they call Coyotes Brush Wolves?


correct... up there they do anyways


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, I was getting confused! When we were up there they were always like shoot the brush wolves but if it is a timber wolf shoot it but don't tell....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

brush wolf=coyote, well at least around BL


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I work for USDA-Wildlife Services in North Dakota and from my understanding the Wyoming program has been issued permits to take Wolves in this area. But I think it would be some time before there was any season open to the public with all of the lawsuits since this delisting has happened. The state has the right to manage this species, it is the same for the Eastern half of North Dakota, but I am really not sure what the process is for determining a season. I got this e-mail a while back and it sure seems like an Alaska deal, but I really need to do more research to be sure. It is confusing trying to look info up on the internet because all you get are anti hunters point of view which really gets you no where. You guys that are from Wyoming probably know more than me, so if you know somebody who killed wolves there, then that is a surprisingly fast turn around since just being delisted.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

al









alaska wolf a buddy shot


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Im goin for it!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

FPP


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Here I thought you had something important to say


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I never really do! LOL


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have figured that one out.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I have figured that one out.


Ouch thats harsh!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> al
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your buddy is a strong man


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> FPP


What does this mean?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

first post on page


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> I believe the wolves in MN are brush wolves and MT wolves are Timber wolves. I pretty sure this is right but i could be wrong.


Not trying to be a wise azz, but why do you think MN chose "Timberwolves" for their NBA team back in '89? It's because the state has the most timberwolves in the country (outside of Alaska).

Trust me, MN has some Big wolves.

MN is the only state in the lower 48 who never lost their wolf population. In all other states they were eradicated at one point. The wolves transplanted into Yellowstone are from northen BC and are of the largest strain. Since the farther north you go, the bigger they get, the wolves transplanted into WY are going to be bigger on average then the wolves indiginous to MN. So you're right that WY has a different strain, but they are both classified as timberwolves.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Your not a wise a$$ at all. Its just that the lingo for state to state changes and I wasn't a 100% if there is such thing as a brushwolf.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've heard them called brush wolves too but it has more to do with their fur. MN tends to have poorer fur then out west. The MN and Ontario wolves I've seen brought in were definitely "brush wolves." The fur was crap. Same thing goes for other stuff, MN bobcats are brushcats...if you compare them to a cat from out west you'll see why...they're junk.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

how heavy are those monsters and how tall do they stand on there hind legs


----------



## killershot12gauge (May 1, 2008)

did your adrenalin kick in after you shot them giants and were they bigger than you thought they were going to be or have you honyed them before

do you need to get special things to hunt them or is it just an ordinary liscens


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Have any of you guys ever heard of Bergman's Rule? Basically states that the colder the temperature the larger the body size of the animal so that it has more volume and less resistant to temperature change. So according to that a wolf in MI should be considerably smaller than a wolf in Alaska. Judging by what I've seen in MI, WI, MN, and the wolves in AK, I'd say those are Alaskan wolves and that the picture is from up there. I've never wolves even close to the size of those in the pictures in any of the midwestern states.

As far as the wolves we have around here, they are gray wolves, should be the same from MI to MT, but vary in body size slightly due to environmental conditions and bergmann's rule. I know there are some other types though in the southwestern states.


----------

